# Sixth Wave Innovations Inc - C.SIXW



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

Recently I bought a small position of SIXW. Looks very interesting imo and the company seems to have a great technology. Current market cap is $27 Million which seems quite low considering the business potential.

Sixth Wave is a development stage nanotechnology company with patented technologies that focus on extraction and detection of target substances at the molecular level using highly specialized Molecularly Imprinted Polymers (“MIP’s”). The Company is in the process of commercializing its AffinityTM cannabinoid purification system, as well as, IXOS®, a line of extraction polymers for the gold mining industry.

In addition Sixth Wave partnered with York University and and the Centre Technologique des Residus Industriels (“CTRI”) to advance their virus detection technology

*The IXOS solution for the gold mining industry achieved 100 USD/oz cost reduction based on pilot scale test results for multiple miners. In addition it has benefits for the environment. Agnico Eagle will start testing in July. As partners Cyplus and Sumitomo, both major technology providers for the mining industry. All well-known names in the mining industry. * 

Sixth Wave Innovations Inc. | Corporate Presentation | June 15, 2020


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

*Sixth Wave Updates on Affinity™ Cannabis Extraction Product*

Halifax, Nova Scotia – (July 22, 2020) – Sixth Wave Innovations Inc. (CSE:SIXW) (OTCQB:ATURF) (FSE:AHUH) (“Sixth Wave” or the “Company”) is pleased to provide an update on the development and deployment of its Affinity™ MIP technology which is being used in the Company’s Affinity™ Cannabis Extraction System (“Affinity™ System”).



Sixth Wave Updates on Affinity™ Cannabis Extraction Product – Sixth Wave Innovations Inc.



“I am exceptionally pleased with the Company’s achievements over the first half of 2020”, noted Dr. Jonathan Gluckman, President & CEO of Sixth Wave, “The steps we have taken position us strongly to complete the commercialization and roll-out of our Affinity™ System. While COVID-19 has resulted in some delays due to travel restrictions, and contributed to the loss of our early testing partner, we are well positioned to deliver on our initial order of Affinity™ Systems in Q3 of this year. Furthermore, the Company has generated substantial interest worldwide and has received over 150 inquiries from cannabis and hemp producers for Affinity™ Systems to support processing capacities between 20kg and 1000kg of finished distillate per day.”


----------

